# show puppy clip



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Probably the biggest adjustment is to move the tuck-up further forward. In show puppy trim, the tuck-up is not scissored in at it's natural spot. Instead, it is moved forward to what will ultimately be the visual "middle" of the dog (once the front has been carved in properly) to visually shorten the back of the dog.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't understand the terminally of tuck up. do you mean her underside to make closer up against her?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I updated some lines for you on Photoshop. I don't know where the tail set is on your pup.  

There are different styles of puppy trims depending on where you live. Regardless, moving the tuckup forward from it's natural position, keeping the undercarriage tight, and properly cutting in the front as well as scissoring in the angulation are key parts of the puppy trim. 

Disclaimer: I am a novice myself and have never actually scissored in a puppy trim for showing - I used a handler and did some practicing on the side. I am actually horrible at scissoring...but I do have a decent eye for general shape.

ETA: The tuck-up is the waist.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, the way CM did the tuck up is right. Since it's UKC it doesn't matter much (the haircut, I mean). Everyone always wants to cut the hair close at the top of the rear leg and you are supposed to let it grow long with the angle ending at the belly button. You can feel the belly button. I sent you a little instructional video of my puppy from UKC.


----------

